# BUGS in Goat's fur/hair!!!  ?????



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey, I have checked/looked at images for fleas and for lice... it doesn't appear to be either... these look like little elongated amber flies, and they are throughout my goats' hair!  All the goats' eyelids and gums look deepish pink to red.  Any ideas?!?! 
*Edited to Correct with this: * I was able to pull one of the pests from Cali's hair... it IS lice!    UGH!!   Now, What can we use & how much, on our 3 pregger does? 
I know what to use for the bucks.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 10, 2011)

Mites? I'd give them a good DE dusting....


----------



## glenolam (Jan 10, 2011)

Flies?  Because amber, elongated bugs are usually mites (others, please correct me if I should have said lice!).

For treatment of mites, lice, creepy crawling skin things you inject 1% ivermectin subq at a dose of 1cc / 110 lbs (although I've injected it at 1cc / 60 lbs on a buck who was really bad).


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 10, 2011)

I was able to pull one of the pests from Cali's hair... it IS lice!    UGH!!   Now, What can we use & how much, on our 3 pregger does? 
I know what to use for the bucks.

(reposted to ensure you all saw)


----------



## glenolam (Jan 10, 2011)

Ivermectin is fine to use on pregnant does - same doseage too.  Just be sure you repeat the dose again in 10 days to ensure you killed off the babies that are hatching now too.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 10, 2011)

We went and got some Y-TEX Python dust... now to dust everyone everything!    Why us?  Aren't lice supposed to die off in the winter?!


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 10, 2011)

We're currently dealing with Stick tight fleas.    Ivermectin doesn't work on them.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 10, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Ivermectin is fine to use on pregnant does - same doseage too.  Just be sure you repeat the dose again in 10 days to ensure you killed off the babies that are hatching now too.


Totally agree and dont forget to get python dust for "Dairy" goats for the hay/straw on the ground!! 

Good luck!!  I would dust the chickens as well...they are in the same barn correct???


----------



## helmstead (Jan 10, 2011)

Winter is the WORST time for these critters.  I use Ivermec OR Cylence if they're not due to be dewormed...

And dust the crap out of the loafing areas...


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 10, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> glenolam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only Ivermectin we could find in the store was Pour On, and it specifically mentioned not using it on pregnant or lactating animals...   Will be dusting everyone and everything tomorrow immediately after removing & refreshing their bedding!





			
				helmstead said:
			
		

> And dust the crap out of the loafing areas...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 10, 2011)

I was strongly advised to never use "pour on" on goats.  I never have anyway..but after that never will.  TSC has it I know that....but I dont know what feed store you have up there.  

If you dusting...same theory...repeat in about 10-12 days to kill the 2nd hatching!!!  Ick!! I hate those things!!! 

Definatley a part of goaties and chickens etc...dealt with it!! But I know how you feel..gives ya the creepy crawlies!!! 

Good luck!!!

PS Wear mask while doing this...its very fine and its not pleasant!!!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 10, 2011)

I use Sevin dust...dust down the backs of the adults (do this carefully so you don't get a huge cloud of dust going), then dust the shelter after removing the bedding.  Use DE on the little guys, but again - don't stir up a cloud (DE shouldn't be inhaled).  I have also used Lavagio 'Lice-b-Gone' for humans on my babies and it has worked.  (It's a herbal treatment for people's lice).  DON'T forget to treat their areas that they stay, or you won't get far with getting rid of the lice.  Good luck!


----------



## julieq (Jan 10, 2011)

We've only had problems early on with our ND bucks before we started clipping them every summer.  We've learned that if we get that heavy hair coat off once a year they do much better.  And of course bathing if necessary during the warm weather.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 11, 2011)

Just finished dusting the barn and animals... "Hack Hack Cough Cough"   Even with a mask that stuff is nasty!  Like trying to NOT breathe in baby powder.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 11, 2011)

Its not fun!!!  Sorry!!  Its done!!! Yippie!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 11, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Its not fun!!!  Sorry!!  Its done!!! Yippie!!!


 Yeah, until the 21 to 23... then comes round two.  At least we are being able to get it over with before the new kids arrive mid-March to mid-April.


----------

